# Can i?



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

can i post some art here?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't see why not. If it doesn't have anything to do with Halloween, post it in the off topic section.

Just no nudity, etc.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How does Art feel about being posted? Is that like staking a vampire?:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Boooooo!!!! Hissssss!!!!!! It's so bad I'm ashamed I didn't think of it!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Fenirus said:


> can i post some art here?


You can post it so long as it doesn't violate any of the forum rules and it's not copyrighted (unless by you).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Boooooo!!!! Hissssss!!!!!! It's so bad I'm ashamed I didn't think of it!!!


:googly::jol:


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

okay well its werewolf stuff and other art


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Go ahead and start a thread - we like seeing people's creative efforts and it's still kind of Halloweeny.


----------

